# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  Venice

## LindaP

This is crazy....I was at Les Voiles last April, the Catacup in November, the Bucket in March....and now I just found out that America's Cup sailing race will be going by part of the time we are in Venice;   May 19-22 !!!  I feel like a boat-groupie, ha!
      Anyway, we are staying fairly close to San Marco, so if anyone has resto suggestions; let me know!

----------


## andynap

Do Forni is fabulous- http://www.doforni.it/

LI ANTIPASTI 
Il Doge Manin Consigliava:
"Scampi e Capesante su letto di rucola con salsa all'olio limone, sale e pepe"

Antipasto del Doge (granseola, gamberetti, cicale di mare)
Gamberetti. conditi con olio e limone
Granseola in scorso suo
Canoce col limon (cicale di mare all'olio e limone)
Capesante Casanova (con funghi porcini)
Salmone affumicato
Insalata di polpi e sedano
Cocktail di scampi (con salsa Aurora)
Medaglioni di aragosta Belle Maniere
Spuma di baccal&#xE0; mantecato con polenta
Caviale Iraniano (gr. 50)
Scampi in saor 
Sarde in saor

Prosciutto crudo di San Daniele
Prosciutto crudo di San Daniele tagliato al coltello 
Carpaccio Casanova "con salsa Casanova"
Bresaola condita con ruchetta e parmigiano
Caprese (mozzarella di bufala e pomodoro)
Insalata alla Nizzarda
Legumi dei nostri orti "assortiti"
Asparagi alla Bismarck "burro e uovo"

IL CRUDO 
Ostriche "Belon " n' 3 (6 pezzi)
Scampi e calamaretti
Tartare di tonno
Scampi e branzino alle erbe aromatiche
 img


 PRIMI PIATTI

LE PASTE
Spaghetti alla scogliera (con vongole veraci)
Spaghetti alla Silvestri (con cozze)
Spaghetti alla carbonara
Spaghetti all'Isolana (con selezione di verdure)
Vermicelli all'aglio, olio e peperoncino 
Tagliolini di pasta fresca alla Eligio (con scampi e punte di asparagi)
Bucatini all'Amatriciana
Linguine Tintoretto (con salsa all'astice)
Tagliatelle alla Bolognese (con ragù di vitellino da latte) 
Tortellini alla Dogaressa (selezione di ortaggi) 
Maccheroni alla Pezzuto (selezione di ortaggi e prosciutto) 

I RISOTTI
*Risotto di seppioline di porto "in nero"
*Risotto Tiziano scampi e champagne 
*Risotto ai frutti di mare 
*Risotto alla Torcellana con legumi dell'Estuario
*Risotto di carciofini di Sant'Erasmo

I GRATINATI 
Sfornato di lasagne al ragù di vitello da latte
Crepes alla Torcellana (con ricotta e spinaci)
Tagliolini all'ortolana (gratinati al forno con verdure dell'Estuario) 

LE ZUPPE 
Gran zuppa di pesce dellAdriatico 
Zuppa di cozze 
Zuppa di verdure 
Zuppa di cipolle ''gratinata'' 
Pasta e fagioli alla Veneta
Tortellini della Nonna 
Consommé in tazza
Zuppa ai funghi porcini  img 
L CIBO DEGLI DEI 

Costata di Chianina alla brace (ogni 100 gr.)
Controfiletto di manzo ai ferri Maitre d'Hotel
Filetto di bue alla griglia
Filetto di bue alla Voronoff 
Filetto di bue Strogonoff 
*Chateaubriand
Carpaccio in letto di erbe aromatiche al parmigiano
Costoletta alla milanese 
Piccatina alla Lombarda (al limone)
Stinco di vitello al forno con patate alla Parigina
Ossobuco del Senatore con piselli stufati
Agnello da latte al forno (al mirto)
Fegato di vitellino da latte alla Veneziana
Petti di pollo alla Provenzale
Rognoncini trifolati "alla senape nera"

 img 

L PESCE

Scampi all'Armoricana (con riso pilaf)
Filetti di S. Pietro "Ducale"
Filetti di sogliola "Ca' d'Oro"
Seppioline di porto alla Veneziana

I FRITTI
Gran fritto Do Forni
Scampi giganti dorati alla Fantin
Scampi e calamaretti
Calamaretti nostrani

I BOLLITI
Branzino al vapore (ogni 100 gr.)
Rombo al trancio (ogni 100 gr.)
Aragosta o astice (ogni 100 gr.)

LA GRIGLIA
Branzino (ogni 100 gr.)
*Gran grigliata di pesce
Coda di rospo
Orata della corona ai ferri (ogni 100 gr.)
Scampi giganti di scoglio
Sogliola dell'Adriatico in gratella
Aragosta o astice (ogni 100 gr.)
 img 
LI ORTAGGI


Insalata mista
Insalata verde (radicchio e rucola)
Insalata di pomodoro
Crudité al pinzimonio
Rucoletta dei nostri orti
Insalatina di primo mattino
Patate fritte
Spinaci
Piselli dei nostri orti al burro
Porcini ai ferri
Funghi trifolati
Carciofini di Sant'Erasmo (castraure) 
 img 
 FORMAGGI

Gorgonzola 
Bel Paese 
Emmenthal 
Montasio fresco - latteria 
Parmigiano Reggiano 
Brie 
Caprice des Dieux
Taleggio

----------


## amyb

Oops, I am ready to upgrade from that burger

----------


## andynap

They have specials too. The black ink pasta is to die for- they use cuddlefish for the ink and pieces float in the homemade pasta.

----------


## MIke R

The  Grancaffe & Ristorante Quadri right in the piazza was nice....good food....

----------


## andynap

I found that anything around the square was twice the price of restaurants 1 block away

----------


## MIke R

absolutely....but who I was with wanted al fresco in the square...and so it went...and it was very good...

----------


## andynap

No doubt it was good- how could it not be?

----------


## MIke R

you bet...good God even the AutoGrilles along the Autostrada are amazing

----------


## LindaP

Grazie......39 days to go until we arrive in Venice on our 34th anniversary!!!! I know, I am looking forward to the  food, and that menu sounds awesome.
 3 days in Venice, then we fly to Sicily for 6 nights,ciao! Then to Mozzagrogna, 1 night(where my father-in-law was born), and 3 nights in Roma!  Ciao!

----------


## MIke R

where are you going in Sicily?.....that was an annual trip for me to take my  Mom to see family until 9/11 when she didnt want to go anymore

----------


## LindaP

3 nights in Taormina, 1 night in Agrigento and the last 2 nights in San Vito lo Capo (looking forward to hiking the Zingaro reserve).

----------


## MIke R

wonderful..great choices.....love Taormina....what about the Etna hike>>????..I loved that...found this incredible volcanic rock..that has flecks of purple and black and loads of crystal in it....

----------


## MIke R

by the way  on the way to San Vito lo Capo you will go through the town of Alcamo....not only is one half of my Moms family from there, but their last name is the same..very pretty town too..worth a stop

and just outside of Agrigento is the Temple of Hercules....a must see

----------


## LindaP

Just ordered a map of Sicily today, I'm sure driving will be fun! We are in no real hurry, so checking all the sites will be great.
We are staying at the Hotel Villa Athena (which i am glad I booked back in January, as the rates have skyrocketed)....
   our room has a view of the Temples!

----------


## MIke R

driving is a blast there.......

----------


## lmj

Here are our favorite restaurants in Venezia:
*Osteria alle Testiere - great!  Link 
*Linea d'Ombra - absolutely fantastic!  Lunch or dinner (or both!)  On the water with a nice view.  Link 
*Locanda Montin - GREAT!  we had lunch there under the arbor, fantastico!   Link 
*Cipriani - poolside lunch buffet - really good food and a beautiful view/setting.  N.B., this is NOT the fancy/stuffy indoor restaurant, this is the casual place outside by the pool. Make a res and then take their private boat over to the island, pick up/drop off is right near San Marco.
Al Mascaron - very good  Link 
Al Diavolo e l'aqua Santa - hard to get a seat, this is a place for cicchetti (Appetizers), also Cantina do Mori, same thing.  Good, not great, but very typical for cicchetti.
Al Covo - So... everybody is going to recommend this restaurant... this was our second time there and it's very good but I think it's expensive/overrated, I wouldn't rush back.  I'd hit the top 3 or 4 listed above first.  

Re Sicily, our best meal was at the agriturismo where we stayed in Agrigento, Fattoria Mosé... also overlooking the ruins but from a distance.  Wonderful experience sitting around the table in the garden with the owner and her family and a handful of other guests, dining on produce from their farm and drinking their wine. 

As we traveled around the island we found some of our best meals in agriturismi, they are worth checking out.

We liked Taormina, very good food there as well,  L'Incontro comes to mind although there was no atmosphere, also Villa Antonio.  Also another small restaurant where we met 2 adorable college students from Austria; we've stayed in touch with them on FB so I'll see if I can find out that restaurant name, it was amazing food.  We stayed at the Villa Ducale which had the most amazing breakfast and views, you have to take their shuttle in and out of town which is a bit of a pain but the views and breakfast and service were great.

Have a blast!!!  I'll look forward to the pix on FB!

----------


## andynap

And for the Cipriani bring molto euro

----------


## LindaP

Thanks Lynn,  can we make reservations that same day for most of the restos, do you think?

Ahh, molto euro Andy...another St barths pricing? Well, at least Sicily should be less euros!!!!!

----------


## andynap

The private salon boat ride is worth it

----------


## amyb

A agree with that Andy. A delightful water ride and a fantastic lunch. A Win Win outing.

----------


## lmj

Linda, sorry for the late reply... I had our concierge make reservations a week or two in advance, only because there were certain places I really wanted to eat.

BTW, I just put together a Pinterest site for Italy, check it out:

Romantic Italian Travel 

Buon viaggio!

----------

